# Sermon "Research" Services



## Dearly Bought (Dec 4, 2013)

By now, I'm sure that many have read Carl Trueman's piece on Docent Research Group. It would seem that this seminary professor would *not* encourage his students to use such a service. I'm curious to hear other reactions to such a sermon "research" service. Are there any seminary professors who would recommend such a service to their students? Is there a professor of homiletics at a confessional Reformed seminary somewhere out there who would approve?


----------



## MW (Dec 4, 2013)

The service is premised on "the tyranny of the coming Sunday." It seems to me that the mindset should be changed so as to see the work of the Sabbath as a joy and privilege rather than a burden; then the preacher will have his heart in the work and will desire to invest himself in his congregation (Gal. 4:19), and not leave it to others.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 4, 2013)

Amen, Rev. Winzer.


----------



## davdavis (Dec 4, 2013)

If you are very lucky you never got on the mailing list of "pulpit helps". They not only would provide with "research" but sermon outlines, illustrations, introductions, jokes
and everything else. Do it yourself. "momma momma its shake and bake and I helped". I got on their mailing list when I was at Covenant and it took years to get off. It seems to me if you cant do your own research, outlining, and illustrating, why are you preparing sermons. why not just memorize someone else. {though I guess that's been done too}

David Davis
PCA Montgomery
Dave,s Ravings


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 5, 2013)

In the SBC world (as well as broader evangelicalism) there are bimonthly emails to which one may subscribe which provide "model sermons." These come in full manuscript format and are typically a month-long series on a given subject/passage. I unsubscribed years ago once I realized what they were. But it is entirely possible, given the "right" email subscriptions, to never write a sermon again. 

(I don't say this to speak ill of my SBC brethren, but simply to add to the discussion.)


----------



## py3ak (Dec 5, 2013)

This isn't a new idea. Augustus Toplady was once given an opportunity to buy some already prepared sermons. His reply: "I had as soon wear ready-made suits!"


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Dec 5, 2013)

What would you guys say about a peer reviewed sermon center. Where you write your own sermons but then submit them to be reviewed, not so much scrutinized, but more like proof read by older wiser Christians. And would you think that the Holy Spirit then would be "put in a box", i.e. cut out and replaced with scholasticism? I think about Edward's "Sinners in the Hand of an Angry God" He wrote it out right? And preached it one day at his own church with little fruit, then kicked off the great awakening when he preached it elsewhere later. I don't know if he revised it at all, I doubt he had anyone else look at it, but still there was a hard copy, that could be meditated on and reviewed, it wasn't completely extemporaneous.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 12, 2013)

Peter, re: Edwards, I've read differing accounts of his preaching mannerisms. But this much is consistent in the accounts: he wrote either an extensive outline or a complete manuscript. 

Re: a sermon review center, I'm sure that it would prove helpful at points. There is wisdom in a multitude of counselors. I've seen a number of articles over the last 5-6 years encouraging ministers to write their sermons in conjunction with church leadership; some seemed to have the congregation's best interest in mind, and assumed that more minds would equal better illustrations/applications/expositional clarity. Others basically presented it as a way to knock out the sermon and get on to the "more important matters" of ministry. 

I read recently that one of the big-name Reformed guys (I think it was Mark Dever, but I might be remembering incorrectly) writes his sermon ms, and then reads it one paragraph at a time to a group of elders at his church on Saturday. They make suggestions as to clarity, transitions, etc., and he edits appropriately. So you're not alone in your thinking.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Dec 13, 2013)

I just love the idea of peer reviewed scientific journals and how the wisdom of many counselors has been seen for centuries to sharpen and refine thinking and wonder if that can be applied to homiletics and sermonizing without it becoming Spiritless, dry and cold. But there are other concerns like you mentioned, the abuse of it, to have people rip off other's work so as to not have to wrestle with the texts themselves and get on to the "more important matters" which then logically makes the hearing of the preaching of the Word of God a lesser important aspect in Christian's lives which is a tragic scenario; which unfortunately is very prevalent today. 

How do you think you could construct this sermon center without it being abused? Any suggestions? Maybe membership and confession subscription? Strict disclaimers? A prayer chain for all members involved to committed to encourage and build each other up with intercession?


----------



## sevenzedek (Dec 13, 2013)

Ridonkulous, ridicualay, ridonkulosa... How do you spell ridiculous?


----------

